# Schutzhund Motivation?



## BHM (Feb 27, 2013)

I understand that, just like any sport with discipline, Schutzhund needs to be taken seriously and entered carefully. I am considering doing it in future but not sure if I have the appropriate attitude for it so am looking to those who have done it before if I would be suitable for it. (I plan on getting a dog in future but have to sort some things first and want to be able to select the breed in advance to assess breeders in my area).

My motivation:

 A dog trained in schutzhund has an unbelievable bond with their handler/master/owner.
 The ability to call off my dog if necessary.
 I am up for anything that will let me bond with my dog as long as they enjoy it


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Why not speak to a Schutzhund trainer in your area? You could probably sit in on a couple classes and see what it takes. It takes an incredible owner and an incredible dog to Schutzhund reliably. You will most likely need a dog of really high drive. You must ask yourself if this is the type of dog that you can dedicate ~15 years to. Thats a whole lotta dog. 

If you feel like you aren't ready for it then maybe teaching a dog to "attack" isn't really a good sport for you. Have you considered any other dog sports or activities? An unbelievable bond occurs between the handler and the dog in competitions as simple as obedience. Obedience is something that you can teach a dog with very little equipment (leash, dog, and snacks/toys). And if you are dedicated, you can do it mostly by yourself using your own training methods.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Your motivations would be fulfilled by doing any fun sport, or just doing fun training at home, really.

Fun, reward based training along with spending lots of quality time with your dog will result in a strong bond.

Calling your dog off huge distractions can be done through fun, reward based training, and isn't actually that hard to teach.

Bonding with your dog will happen without needing to do a sport, as mentioned above.

Your motivation for doing schutzhund should be that you really like the sport. Otherwise, you may as well be doing trick training, obedience, agility, etc.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

BHM said:


> I understand that, just like any sport with discipline, Schutzhund needs to be taken seriously and entered carefully. I am considering doing it in future but not sure if I have the appropriate attitude for it so am looking to those who have done it before if I would be suitable for it. (I plan on getting a dog in future but have to sort some things first and want to be able to select the breed in advance to assess breeders in my area).
> 
> My motivation:
> 
> ...


You do kinow that Schutzhund is much more than protection work. The obedience and tracking phases are just as important. In fact, you MUST COMPLETE the BH on your dog before you can do anything else in Schutzhund. It's not optional. The BH is sort of a combined temperament test and AKC Novice obedience. And although it isn't required, a lot of clubs also sponsor CGC testing. So you'll be doing a lot of basic obedience and exercises before you do anything else.

However, protection work is definitely part of it and if you are uncomfortable with that aspect, than this really isn't the sport for you.

I suggest you go to some local Schutzhund trials as a spectator and see how you like it. Find a local club and see when their trial(s) are.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> <snip>
> teaching a dog to "attack" isn't really a good sport for you.
> <snip>


Most Shutzhund (it's now named IPO, just like in the rest of the world) trainers are training positively today and doesn't rely on training a dog to "attack". Today's Shutzhund dogs plays a game. They are dogs of very high drive and the most fun of all the games is an extra big tug.  No dog 'attacks' indiscriminately, they are taught that in order to bite the sleeve they have to listen to the handler. And as already mentioned, before you do anything more than puppy play with a rag and tug of war you have to have an BH on the dog.

I agree; find a local shutzhund club and visit and talk to people. Everyone will love to talk to you about their sport.


----------

